# Been ofc for a few weeks coordination/speed drills.



## skyeisonfire (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi all.  A month ago, I injured my lower back.  I'm still rehabbing right now as things are still hurting when doing certain motions like kicking higher than my hips or twisting a lot.  So I'm limited in training atm.

This is just the first training I've done since the injury.  I have been in the gym though focusing on my fitness as well as working to get my range of motion back.  It's coming slowly but surely but will take time.  Until then, keep on training!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 16, 2019)

Glad to see you're still at it.
But speaking as one who has trained through injuries and later tended to regret that decision, looking at you kick and then grab your back. Take it for what it is worth, if it hurts, don't do it.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Sep 16, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Glad to see you're still at it.
> But speaking as one who has trained through injuries and later tended to regret that decision, looking at you kick and then grab your back. Take it for what it is worth, if it hurts, don't do it.



Haha!  True dat! I have to start doing some slow stretching warm ups starting this week.  Try to loosen up those tense muscles.  It's going to take a few more weeks probably. Ugh!


----------



## skyeisonfire (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm deleting this video and putting up a new link because I didn't like this cut.  I shortened the length and re-edited and rearranged some things for a better flow.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Sep 18, 2019)

The new video


----------

